

Could There Be A Better Advertisement For The iPad? - rblion
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/24/the-best-advertisement-apple-could-have-for-the-ipad/

======
something
in the video- the voice announcing the color of the piano keys should be
pitched to match the notes on the keyboard. they're missing a huge music
education/development opportunity.

------
hasenj
heh, I get:

> WordPress.com is temporarily unavailable.

so that monstrous website is based on wordpress? I could never tell.

